# BARIUM X-RAY



## xwatchxyouxdream (Apr 28, 2003)

Are barium x-rays reliable on telling if you have Chron's and inflammation etc of colon? The doctors all said yes and they are good doctors but why do people get colonscopies then????


----------



## boxgirl73 (Jul 5, 2002)

Hi there. The real difference is that when you have a colonoscopy done, the dr, if he finds anything, can remove it and take a biopsy. Barium Enema's don't have this capability. If you can, request the colonscopy-such a breeze-had my first one last August and the prep, as with the one for the B/E, is tough but do-able, but the test is painless-the sedation puts you to sleep so quickly, you don't even have the chance to feel sleepy! You'll wake up feeling giddy and relieved and HUNGRY! Had the B/E done too but I'd take the colonscopy if you can.


----------

